# Plantation soil for rose hair tarantula



## Spider jake (Nov 6, 2011)

Ok so i just brought some for my rose hairs substarte but it seems very wet/moist! i have left it to dry for 2 days but it still seems wet :/ what sould i do! the guy in the pet shop gave me wood chips which i need to change so i brought this soil and followed the instructions but it seems really we and i know that rise hair's dont like humidity! so what should i do? thx jake


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

I always put mine in the oven to dry out : victory:


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

yep you could try what the previous has said next time. it can take a while to dry if you use it straight away.


----------



## Spider jake (Nov 6, 2011)

Ok thx guys : victory:


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Spread out a few newspapers on the floor in a warm room and then spread the soil thinly on the newspaper to a depth of no more than 3/4 inch. It should dry out in a day


----------



## Spider jake (Nov 6, 2011)

PeterUK said:


> Spread out a few newspapers on the floor in a warm room and then spread the soil thinly on the newspaper to a depth of no more than 3/4 inch. It should dry out in a day


 
Ok thx  the oven kinda works but its a little wet still =P


----------



## spidersnake (Dec 1, 2009)

If its peat based it will stay wet - thats what peat does. Try mixing it with at least an equal amount of sand or put a thin layer of soil on top of a deep layer of sand.


----------



## Spider jake (Nov 6, 2011)

spidersnake said:


> If its peat based it will stay wet - thats what peat does. Try mixing it with at least an equal amount of sand or put a thin layer of soil on top of a deep layer of sand.


Im not 100% but i think it has some cocnut stuff in it =P! and not sure if its peat or not =P will check thou thc for the help buddy


----------



## spidersteve (Jan 25, 2010)

Spider jake said:


> Im not 100% but i think it has some cocnut stuff in it =P! and not sure if its peat or not =P will check thou thc for the help buddy


Problem I found with coconut substrate is when it is dry it shrinks and is a pain to re moisten afterwards. I dont use it anymore and any spiders being rehomed have a substrate of top soil mixed to a 4/1 ratio of soil with horticultural sand. You can get 120 litres of top soil for £12.50 and the sand is about £5.99 for 20kg. It's holding water well, hasnt shrunk and seems much better for burrowing than coir, Plus the sand allows for much better drainage. If theres a wyevale garden centre close by it's worth having a look!


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

spidersteve said:


> Problem I found with coconut substrate is when it is dry it shrinks and is a pain to re moisten afterwards. I dont use it anymore and any spiders being rehomed have a substrate of top soil mixed to a 4/1 ratio of soil with horticultural sand. You can get 120 litres of top soil for £12.50 and the sand is about £5.99 for 20kg. It's holding water well, hasnt shrunk and seems much better for burrowing than coir, Plus the sand allows for much better drainage. If theres a wyevale garden centre close by it's worth having a look!


This... I started using soil instead of coir for the same reasons. Although I've never had any real issue with coir it just seems pretty kak and loose. I haven't had a sand mix yet but I'm doing some major rehousing in the new year and will be going down that avenue for the new tanks..


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Put some vermiculite in a pair of tights and put it in the bucket with the eco earth. The vermiculite draws the moisture out


----------



## Spider jake (Nov 6, 2011)

It's really dry now and she seems to like it ! its not like mega dry but its about right ! But i will keep in mind what you have all said ! thank you for the reply's guys !


----------

